

Has Quora just jumped the shark? - PaulHoule
http://www.quora.com/Atheism/If-God-doesnt-exist-why-did-he-talk-to-me-last-night#ans1828292

======
tokenadult
Had Quora ever not jumped the shark? A website that was put together in the
first place by Silicon Valley insiders with the appalling usability that Quora
has never made sense in the first place.

